# UFC Championship - Hughes vs. Gracie



## fivepointcalvinist (May 29, 2006)

Anybody see this fight? I just finished watching it and was sorely disappointed that Gracie lost. Any of you guys (or gals) fans of UFC?


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 29, 2006)

Yes, even though some think Christians can't enjoy that stuff. I am a big Matt Hughes fan and thought he would win rather easily which he did. Gracie was great, but today the fighters are amazing and know far more stuff than fighters did in Gracies hey day.


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (May 29, 2006)

im old school adam and had left the enjoyment of ufc for some time. just now getting back into it and im inclined to agree with you regarding modern fighters. i just wish gracie would have not decided to fight; he still a great fighter but to me he tarnished his image fighting matt...


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 29, 2006)

Well, he refused to tap when Matt appeared to be breaking his arm! That was impressive.


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (May 29, 2006)

apparently something popped during the arm lock. how gracie continued to use that arm amazed me. matt has definitely earned his respect from me...


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 29, 2006)

I think Gracie may be double jointed.


----------



## Presbyrino (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Yes, even though some think Christians can't enjoy that stuff. I am a big Matt Hughes fan and thought he would win rather easily which he did. Gracie was great, but today the fighters are amazing and know far more stuff than fighters did in Gracies hey day.





I'm a Matt Huges and Karo Parisyan fan. 

Back in the early days of the UFC you were either a striker or grappler. Grappler's usually always won and Royce Gracie dominated the early UFCs. Today's fighters in the UFC are much better conditioned and more well rounded fighters. The majority of fighters today in the UFC are both equally skilled in striking and grappling.

[Edited on 5-30-2006 by Presbyrino]


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Presbyrino_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by houseparent_
> ...



after watching matt fight, gracies one sided fighting seemed all too clear. i agree steve, in the early days fighters were for the most part very linear in their technique. i still have 1-25 on vhs!! the gracies started ufc and i am indebted to royce whether he wins or loses; i just wish gracie would have won!! (sorry guys!)

[Edited on 5-30-2006 by fivepointcalvinist]


----------



## Richard King (May 29, 2006)

yeah that was some fight. 
My boys do brazilian JJ and the speed of that fight was not what my sons expected. The UFC website has some interesting post fight interviews with both fighters. Matt Hughes seems humble enough. He did say he heard Gracies arm pop. Gracie was sure not moving the arm in his interview.


----------



## Scot (May 29, 2006)

Bummer. I was all for Gracie. He seemed almost too relaxed. It was like he had it in his mind that he would never tap so he would just wait for Hughes to screw up. I'm sure he would've never tapped if the fight wasn't stopped. 

I understand that they had to stop it but I'm sure Gracie was thinking that he wasn't in too much trouble and would've eventually been able to escape. He was definately taking punishment but he's taking some pretty good punishment in the past and came out on top. 

Has anyone ever read about his dad Helio back in the day fighting for near three hours with a broken arm? Those Gracie's just won't tap.

They should've put Rickson Gracie against Hughes. I'm pretty sure it would've turned out way different. Rickson is more aggressive and is better at stand up than Royce. The last I saw, Rickson was 400 some and 0! That's an impressive fight record!


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (May 30, 2006)

> The last I saw, Rickson was 400 some and 0! That's an impressive fight record!


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 30, 2006)

Yep, part of the reason I am a Hughes fan!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 30, 2006)

I like his front page:

http://www.matt-hughes.com/


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C. Matthew McMahon_
> I like his front page:
> 
> http://www.matt-hughes.com/



im starting to like this guy more and more...


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 30, 2006)

Matts the best, great to see him making some new fans.


----------



## Richard King (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fivepointcalvinist_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by C. Matthew McMahon_
> ...



yeah that bio was interesting...turns out the guy is one tough Presbyterian.
Like I said, on that UFC.com post fight interview he showed some humility that was shocking considering the typical stuff you see.
I wish pay per view wasn't so expensive. I think a lot of people would enjoy seeing these contests.


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Richard King_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by fivepointcalvinist_
> ...



just curious rich, how did you come to the conclusion he was presbyterian? i couldnt find that info anywhere on his site...


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 30, 2006)

It's on the first page listed near the bottom, next to last paragraph in the last sentence.

http://www.matt-hughes.com/bio.html


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (May 30, 2006)

thanks adam!


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (May 30, 2006)

too bad hes PCUSA...


----------



## Scot (May 30, 2006)

I heard that Randy Couture also professes to be a christian. Has anyone else heard this? I think he's one of the more humble fighters as well. He just seems like a really nice dude, an awesome fighter and athlete.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 30, 2006)

All I know is the stinger is on TNA(total nonstop action) !!!!!

Go Sting!!!


----------



## ChristianTrader (Jun 1, 2006)

Here is an interesting article on an upcoming UFC fighter: Brandon Vera

http://snipurl.com/r7oe


----------



## Scot (Jun 1, 2006)

> Here is an interesting article on an upcoming UFC fighter: Brandon Vera
> 
> http://snipurl.com/r7oe



I saw that fight.


----------

